# Anyone wait to mc a blighted ovum naturally?



## mandi21a

So, I've been diagnosed with a blighted ovum... 
Devastated to say the least. On top of that I feel like my doctor is really trying to force a d&c on me with no medical reason for the rush.
I was diagnosed around 6weeks, confirmed around 8weeks and I'm nearing the end of my 8th week... I have my next appointment in just over a week from now where I'm supposed to 'make my decision' 
Has anyone with a blighted ovum waited for it to pass naturally? And if so how long did it take? Wat was your experience?

This is my first pregnancy and mc, I am just in a terrible place.


----------



## Mousers

It could take some time I found out sept 5th that my LO had died only few days before at 9 weeks I decided after a week of nothing (and I mean nothing) to do a d&c (sadly I am haveing problems from that) so as to not have to go through another natural mc as it was very hard on me. As far as I understand it could take your body a vey long time to know it's not a baby. You could op for the pill to get things going instead of a d&c.


----------



## jaan613

mandi21a said:


> So, I've been diagnosed with a blighted ovum...
> Devastated to say the least. On top of that I feel like my doctor is really trying to force a d&c on me with no medical reason for the rush.
> I was diagnosed around 6weeks, confirmed around 8weeks and I'm nearing the end of my 8th week... I have my next appointment in just over a week from now where I'm supposed to 'make my decision'
> Has anyone with a blighted ovum waited for it to pass naturally? And if so how long did it take? Wat was your experience?
> 
> This is my first pregnancy and mc, I am just in a terrible place.

Hi, first of all, I am sorry you are going through this. I am exactly at the same place as you.
I learned at 6w5d scan that I had a blighted ovum and this too is my first pregnancy. I was only showing 4 weeks at the ultrasound and my sac had shrunk from the previous week's ultrasound. I learned that on September 20 and today is September 24 and I still have no spotting or bleeding or cramps or anything. I have an appointment with my doctor for a rescan end of the week to decide what to do as well. 
I feel awful, my heart just aches and aches. I'm sorry that anyone else has to experience this too. :cry:


----------



## LPF

Sorry you are going through this - its heartbreaking. 

I had a blighted ovum miscarriage. I started to m/c at 12weeks just before my scan. I didn't know up to that point and had symptoms the entire time. It's heartbreaking that I thought I was pregnant for 2 months and really there was no baby. 

When I started to miscarry, it was baaaaaaad. I lost so much blood, collapsed 3 times and was rushed to hospital in an ambulance. I needed a transfusion and was anaemic for weeks. 

If it happened again (god forbid) I would choose a D&C any day over miscarrying naturally.


----------



## italianlady14

Hi Ladies,

I was diagnosed with a BO at about 7 weeks. I guess I was lucky in the sense that I basically miscarried that following week. I only had "labor like" cramps/pains one day, the rest was just bleeding. Its about three weeks later and I'm still bleeding...sort of randomly...every few days for a moment or so. I had an "easy" miscarriage experience I think, being able to m/c quickly after the news and naturally. I would do it naturally if you are early and your hormones are dropping. I think that has got to be the best for your body's recovery. This was my first pregnancy and m/c. I am sorry for your loss. I don't think we'll ever be the same, and I am still having many moments...but I am emotionally better than I was the week of the news. So...it gets "better". If that helps at all. Good luck.


----------



## Topanga053

I was diagnosed with a BO at 9 weeks. We had a confirmation scan at 10 weeks and still no sign of miscarrying, so I opted for medical management so that I could control when it happened (with my job, that was very, very important). At any rate, the first dose of meds was not that bad... I had very heavy bleeding most of the night and felt a little weak, but was otherwise ok. It turned out I had some retained tissue, so took a second dose of meds a week later. That experience was just like LPF's. I lost so much blood that towards the end I couldn't walk on my own. To this day, I don't know how I didn't pass out. My husband and mom rushed me to the ER where I had a D&C to remove a little bit of remaining tissue. I hate surgery, so it's hard to say I would do the D&C again "any day" like LPF, but there were certainly A LOT of pros to it.

If you do choose to miscarry naturally, I would make sure someone is there when it's happening. Some women have relatively easy experiences like Italianlady, but a good number also have scary experiences like me and LPF where they have to go to the hospital. Even with my first experience (which did not require me to go to the hospital, although honestly, it was a close call for a little while), I am so glad my husband was there just in case. There is no way after both experiences that I would ever recommend a woman miscarry alone. I think it's much better to err on the side of caution and safety, in case the worst happens.


----------



## Dotty_B

I did, I had a blighted ovum in Dec 2011 that was diagnosed at the dating scan. That was on the Wednesday, and the mc happened naturally on the Sunday when I would have been 12w2. It started as period-like cramps that gradually got worse and worse over 4 hours, however once everything had passed the pain died down to a level that was manageable with painkillers. Probably the most painful experience of my life but compared to other methods it was quick and the bleeding finished after a week or 2. I'm glad I managed to do it naturally, but I was lucky it happened so quickly after the mc was discovered; I was booked in for a medical management 2 days later as I was 12 wks along and the Drs didn't want to leave me much longer to 'see what happened'.

I honestly believe my recovery was quick because it happened naturally, my body did what it needed to do and my cycle went back to 30 days straight away which I couldn't believe. However if things hadn't happened themselves I would have gone with whatever the Drs recommended, your health is whats important here :). Go with what you and the Drs believe is best for you, big hugs xx


----------



## mandi21a

Thank you all so much for your replies and support. i didnt tell anyone except my dh when i was regnant, so im really going through this alone.
I'm going to see what happens at my next appointment at which I'll be 10 weeks... Until then it's just the waiting game, I'm so sick of this !


----------



## dairymomma

I've had seven m/c total. Two were diagnosed as blighted ovums after the fact based on the lack of tissue I passed. In both cases, I did not know I had a blighted ovum until I began miscarrying. With my BOs, I started spotting and had mild cramping for a few days. The cramps felt like medium period cramping but would get stronger if I was up and moving and I was fine using tylenol for pain relief. Those were the easy ones. With four of the other m/c, I miscarried naturally as I didn't know I was m/c until I started cramping and bleeding. The further along I was, the more the cramps hurt but once I started cramping, it was usually over in a few hours and I would bleed for about a week after like a regular period. I've never had major blood loss or anything with natural m/c but those all happened before 9+5. My last m/c was at 15+1 (mmc discovered at 14+1) and I opted for a D&C because nothing was happening after a weeks wait and I was measuring right on, just no hb detected at 14+1 so I would have been delivering a grapefruit-sized sac at home with two little kids around. Not wanting to deal with the pain, bleeding, and seeing my kids watch me go thru that were the biggest reasons I opted for the surgery. I have to add that this is the only pg that I knew beforehand that I would m/c for sure and the 'knowing' I was carrying an angel baby was a bit hard to handle. It's unnerving in a way but that's just me. I'm glad I did the surgery in that case but the natural m/c seemed to have a shorter recovery time (less bleeding) tho my hCG levels didn't go down as fast as they did after my D&C. All I can say is that everyone's m/c experiences are different. I have talked to people who would tell you D&C are the only way to do it, others think medical management is the best, and some will say natural is the easiest on your body.


----------



## mandi21a

Well, I waited until I was just over13 weeks to schedule d&c for that Monday, of course I started spotting for the first time over the weekend, nothing major enough though... Went through with the d&c on Tuesday(today) I feel great and optimistic about ttc again!


----------



## mandi21a

Thanks again to you all for the support


----------



## kimmy04

I'm going through this right now too. Was told there was no baby at 7 weeks. They thought my dates were off so wanted me to come back in 2 weeks. The next day I was spotting so went to emerg where they tested my blood levels and it came back borderline.. Cervix was also closed and bleeding stopped. Went to work the next day, started bleeding again. In my heart I know it's over I just can't take the waiting anymore. I personally will opt for medical intervention because I feel like I've been on a roller coaster all week. I've taken time off work, and don't want to be bleeding for another 3 weeks. I just want it over :(


----------

